# Winter feed



## Timber (Jun 15, 2003)

Hello, 
Looking for a liquid type feed going into this winter. I have Rapid feeders on top. The hives are wrapped for the winter. For years I've been filling the feeders with brood honey. This year it's looking that I'll be a little short.

Looking for options...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sugar syrup @ 2:1 ratio.

 Al


----------

